# how to catch a striper?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i have never caught a keeper striper. how to i catch one from spsp, metapeak, or romancoke? what rigs, hooks and bait and/or lure do i use from shore?? i want a damn rock.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Rabbit Recipe*

I am reminded of the old rabbit recipe which says that you must first catch a rabbit, but it does not show how to catch a rabbit.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

51 views and no response??


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

with a fishing pole and hook! sry i dunno, with skills and luck, but much more luck then skill. ive caught em on spot there recently


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry - I viewed but didn't respond as I don't (or have yet to, I should say) fish those locations. There are a lot of ways to catch striper. One of those ways seems to be fish for spot, catch striper.  With that caveat, I'll state that generally fishing from the surf I've been encouraged to use a fish-finder rig with cut or even better live bait. I've not yet tried but I've seen people on here talking about tossing metal & plastic for them. Try searching for "striper lures" or even (yes, it's misspelled, but these guys fish, not spell) "stripper lures" or variations.
Believe me, this topic generally is well discussed here and elsewhere.

Try using an advanced google search for all terms you have in your question. Like so:

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=s...itesearch=pierandsurf.com&as_rights=&safe=off

One thing I did was google "how to catch striped bass" just that way. Try it, you'll like it.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The exact same way you caught all those blues.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

I think there are 2 major factors in catching those stripers. 
First and more important is "when" and "where". You could have best technique and freshest bait, but if the fish is not there, you're not catching any. So I usually try to go where the stripers are during that period of season.
Hitting SPSP & Peak at Catch & release season. Going to assateague and delaware after the spawn run. Kent Narrows, IRI & OC inlet, and surf during fall.
If nobody else is catching rock around you, chances are the fishes are not there.

If people around you are catching them, and you're not catching any, then it's time to question your technique. Just look at the guys that are catching them, and learn from them. 
What kinda bait/lure they are using?
What kinda rig (hi-lo vs fish finder)?
How far/near they are casting or are they casting into certain structures?

Just ask those seasoned veterans... Chances are they are friendly. After all that's how I learned.

You are prabably due soon


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

This is the absolute secret in catching stripers. I can't believe I'm letting the secret out. Send me five bucks to my paypal account...  

Two words: Bunker Oil

Here's how you use it. Couple days before you go on your trip, stop taking showers or washing. Brushing your teeth is ok but shampoo and soap is no no. Every night you go to bed, apply bunker oil to your face, hands and arms. Do this for two nights in a row. This might cause people to stay away from you but it will provide much needed mojo for stripers.

On the day of your fishing trip, dump 10 ounce of bunker oil on your head. Apply thoroughly. 

When you get to your fishing destination, reapply bunker oil to needed areas. Create and do your own bunker dance for 30 seconds, mine is a electric slide with little bit of disco...

This would give you mucho joo joo that is required to catch stripers... word of caution do not practice this on crowded pier with women and young children.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Most people fishing those location*

are not targeting Rock at this time of the year. The water is way to warm. Most of the Rock caught now are resident Rock.

If you fishing the location you mentioned above, keep the spot for falling fishing in the ocean.

Wait another month or so for the fall run and head out to the ocean. (AI, OC, 3R's, IRI)

Use a fishfinder rig, keep the lead short, about 6- 8'' and those spot you kepted.

I use 17 lb main line, 60 lb shock leader and 50 or 60 lb mono/flourcabon for rigging material.

8/0 hook will do.

Sinkers any where from 4 to 10 oz.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

Hey SeaSalt, doesn't that bunker oil trick usually have a adverse effect on marriage?


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I have had good luck fishing the rivers in the fall.
Believe it or not, Back River, near Essex, gets a number of rock after the weather starts to cool down. I have caught a few casting top water plugs early or late in the day. The fish seem to be fattening up before heading out for the winter. This time of year, I would fish with cut bait or peelers (fresh) if you can find them.
Good luck to you!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> This is the absolute secret in catching stripers. I can't believe I'm letting the secret out. Send me five bucks to my paypal account...
> 
> Two words: Bunker Oil
> 
> ...


 SeaSalt.  

I can't believe you talked about the secret outside of the supporter forum. 
Man, I could have saved a few bucks and just waited. 
  

Truth to be told, right now in the bay, the main thing you need to catch a keeper rock... is luck. 

Put in the time, learn from the guys who look like they know what they're doing, and you may get lucky. I'm not making a joke here. The fish aren't predictable right now.

Fall should be better.
.


----------



## WinFish (May 12, 2006)

*What about hooks?*

What hooks work best? circle hook or J hook? and what size? I think I tried with everything, but never had a luck with stripers.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hoo boy... that question always leads to a "discussion". 

I prefer circles when bait soaking, and J's when jigging and/or dragging a live bait.

Circle size depends on the size of fish expected. The jaw bone of the fish has to pass between the point and shank of the hook. 3/0-5/0 ok now unless you see some larger fish landed. If so, move up to 7/0+. J's can be smaller.
.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Where can I get this bunker oil?

From what you said I think I need a gallon size. 

Should I wash my clothes in this oil also?

Damifinow fish


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ive concluded people from rockville cant catch fish!!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

EugeneChoe said:


> ive concluded people from rockville cant catch fish!!



Rockville...rockfish...concidence? You folks should be naturals at catchin' them!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*And don't forget in MD*

during C&R circle hook is used.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

EugeneChoe said:


> ive concluded people from rockville cant catch fish!!



thats why we come here for help, but unless we become a "supporter," we are worthless. what is the point of having the site? i'll be sure to buy some bunker oil and put it on my head...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Stupid, you have recieved some good advice. Didn't you catch some blues at SPSP? That is how you rockfish as well...what the more experienced guys are saying is use circle hooks at SPSP *now *becuase most rockfish there are undersize and you will have to let them go...much easier and ethical with circle hooks. Another thought is to buy a bucktail and cast and retrieve that from the shore around the jetties or creeks...you'll get one eventually doing that. Fishing isn't always catching...everyone gets skunked...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> EugeneChoe said:
> 
> 
> > ive concluded people from rockville cant catch fish!!
> ...


Um, stupidjet, EugeneChoe is from Rockville also, and was making a joke at his own expense (as well as yours) and I don't think anyone has said that you need to be a supporter here to get god information. 

Paying for Supporter status is sort of a "thank you" to Sandflea for all the information you get. He in turn says "thanks" to the supporters by giving them just a little bit of extras.


----------



## WinFish (May 12, 2006)

By the way, what is the minimum size for stripers now? Is it still 18"? or 28"? What about keeping rockfish between 12am~5am? This regulation always changes, but I don't know how to keep up with it.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry and thanks


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html


----------



## WinFish (May 12, 2006)

"May not possess striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m." 

Why not?????


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha stupid jet, my friend andi i caught a couple keepers last week, i was deff not expecting that. were trying for blues...you know being more of the blue season then rocks. but hey ive fished all my life...25yrs to be exact, haha but have way more to learn, esp cuz im getting more serious. ive seen people using shocker lines but until recently were oblivious to it. i used to just slap on some heavy line, but now i learned i dont need to, thanks to this site. anyways i lurve this site. helps alot. 
if you wait a month or 2 im sure youll catch sum monster rocks...or i may introduce you to somewhere where there are often fish "boiling" on the surface!! im sure most on here know what im talkin about already!!
oh yeah btw, im from rockville!!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Want Rockfish;wait a month*

Once the cooler water starts comming in you'll get your Rockfish.Kent Narrows and the Choptank are both good spots to get one


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*target something else*

I usually catch my stripped bass when iam fishing for something else


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

to catch a striper you have to think like a striper ... BE the striper =)

The night time is the right time !


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with cygnus. In shallow areas like spsp. night,sunrise,sunset,cloudy days are best


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

awesome! what did you catch that on?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, I reside in Rockville and have caught numerous stripers in my time. Biggest being a fat 37 incher in Belmar, NJ.

Eugene your name sounds very familiar. Did you ever take Taekwondo when you were younger?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The most amazing thing*

Before I taught Boss Dogg how to fish she'd put her face in the water and go "goonie goo goo" and catch fish    .....Honest. 

Seriously though there are several ways to catch a good rock.I think the location where youy are fishin plays a major factor. I know up here in Yankee land it changes day to day. For example, in the back bays here you use clams or clam bellies. In the rips out front you use a green bucktail with a whie grub in the morning but when the tide changes you switch to eels. If you're chunkin in the bay bunker heads. it has gotten soo bad around here that ya practically have to have different tackle boxes for different areas.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> awesome! what did you catch that on?


I caught it on cut spot about two weeks ago. I caught a few spot with bloodworms, then as soon as the sun started to set I cut up a spot and caught the rock. I also caught a bunch of small blues, whiteperch and a ray before it got dark


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Lots of colors and sizes*

I throw lots of colors and sizes of jigs, plastics, spoons and so on. I don't want to catch spot and other small fish so I keep the lure size and color simular to the small fish everyone else is catching. I have had some luck at the Narrows but it is spotty and difficult to fish with the current, boats, and crowds.

Good luck
The fall will help when they come in before heading south for the winter.


----------

